# My Dogs



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I would post some pics of my dogs!! Hope you like!!

Charlie, X breed, 14 years old









Zak, Border Collie, 4 years old









Rory, Border Collie, 2 years old









Amber, Border Collie, 22 months old









Incy, Border Collie, 22 months old









Ben, Border Collie, 19 months old









Sky, Border Collie, 13 months old


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awwwww there all cute! Especially Zac


----------



## janie65 (Jun 4, 2009)

they are all gorgeous, ive had border collies for nearly 20yrs, just love em.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

wow they are all gorgeous. you must have your hands full with all of them running around!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

lovely dogs, all so beautiful, must keep you busy.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in love with Amber and Incy, well in fact ALL of them!!!!!!!!!


<<< BC mad!!!!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments!!



ColliePower said:


> I'm in love with Amber and Incy, well in fact ALL of them!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <<< BC mad!!!!!!!!:001_tt2:


Its funny you should say that as they are half brother and sister! They have the same dad!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Amber and Incy are stunning...... I love blue merle, it's lovely


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lovely dogs but i have fallen for Charlie.......:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all so beautiful, but I especially love Incy, what a sweetheart. All those collies must keep you on your toes!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments! They can be hard work at times but I wouldnt change them for the world


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Your dogs are lovely x


----------



## lash2709 (Aug 19, 2009)

Amber is stunning!! what color do you call that, not sure if it has a name??


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

They are all very beautiful, but I really like the look in Rory's eyes. I also like Incy; she looks so very sweet.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

lash2709 said:


> Amber is stunning!! what color do you call that, not sure if it has a name??


Thank you! Her colour is known as Sable and White


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Vicki said:


> They are all very beautiful, but I really like the look in Rory's eyes. I also like Incy; she looks so very sweet.


THank you! Rory has a very strong look to his eyes which nearly make him look evil.

Incy is a boy, he just hasnt filled out like most males  so looks very girlie


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

their all gorgeous 

bet they keep you very busy


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I would recognise those beauties anywhere haha
hello hope your well
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties
you lucky lucky thing


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You've got a very handsome pack of dogs :thumbup1: I love BCs


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a lovely gang there, very beautiful, Incy is just devine

Your old boy is adoreable, what a good age


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Charlie looks in great condition for his age,great looking dogs.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What pretty dogs. They look so well groomed and healthy. So pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

They're gorgeous! Mt best friend would be very jealous of you, she's collie mad and is searching high and low for a blue mearl!! 

You must have a lot of energy to keep up with all those!!


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

What a pack !!  How beautiful they all are. 

Amber is a real beauty !! I love Zak too and Rory and OH I love them all !!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow you have loads of doggies  they are beautfull :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, I love Charlie


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful. They all look very soft, even the one with the short hair.


----------

